# Startseite festlegen



## supertorti (18. Okt 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab folgendes problem:

ich möchte gern das man meine seite per klick als startseite festlegen kann..

```
[url="#"]Als Startseite festlegen[/url]
```

soweit ist noch alles klar. ich möchte allerdings, das wenn man nun meine seite als 
startseite festgelegt hat, dieser link verschwindet..

ich hab bei google.de gesehen das das geht..nur bekomme ich es nicht hin.

schon mal vielen dank im vorraus!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 5909 (18. Okt 2006)

java != javascript


----------



## Guest (19. Okt 2006)

Schade das mir keiner weiterhelfen kann...


----------



## dieta (19. Okt 2006)

Versuch's vllt. mal mit Cookies...
Oder du  fragst über die history ab, ob der User schon vor deiner Seite auf anderen Seiten war. Wenn nicht, muss deine Seite die Startseite sein.


Direkt geht das jedenfalls nicht.


----------

